# Looking for Indonesian/Western couples



## Topspliff (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi Everyone


Just moved to Pretoria with my Indonesian wife and two children 7 and 7 months both girls.

Just wondered if there were any other Indo/Western or even Indo/Indo couples living here.

Would be great to make some new friends here especially as I am sometimes away and the thought of leaving the wife and children here with no friends is a little worrying.

If anyone would like to get in contact it would be great to here from you.

Warmest wishes Alan & Rani


----------

